# Name this knot



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, I was given an old piece of bow line the other day and it had this knot tied in it. I've not seen it before, but then again I'm not much of a Boy Scout either. Anyone know what its called? Maybe its not even a real named knot and that's why I've never seen it before. I just spent 30 minutes trying to duplicate it and can't so now it really has me wondering.

DanCan


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe a bowlin knot with a bite?Don't know.....scratching head!


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

It's called a Trucker Hitch knot. Not sure why it would be on a bowline, but it's a great knot for securing stuff in the bed of your truck.
Here's a tutorial on how to tie it...what did I win??
Rafting Knots - Trucker's Hitch @ ABC-of-Rafting





DanCan said:


> Ok, I was given an old piece of bow line the other day and it had this knot tied in it. I've not seen it before, but then again I'm not much of a Boy Scout either. Anyone know what its called? Maybe its not even a real named knot and that's why I've never seen it before. I just spent 30 minutes trying to duplicate it and can't so now it really has me wondering.
> 
> DanCan


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

This guy thinks he's captain knots.....captain tying knots...when anyone needs some knots tied they go to him...bullshit


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Lighthouses rule!


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

Yah..drinking out of cups being a bitch!



JDHOG72 said:


> This guy thinks he's captain knots.....captain tying knots...when anyone needs some knots tied they go to him...bullshit


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

It's probably in an old bowline because someone used it to roll a boat and tie it around the rolled up boat.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Not sure but it could be a Directional 8. Can be used in the place of a prussik knot in a zdrag. Similar to a truckers hitch loop but static, a lot stronger, but does not pull out.

http://www.animatedknots.com/fig8directional/index.php


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

My vote based on the photos in a directional 8


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Another vote for directional 8


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

JDHOG72 said:


> This guy thinks he's captain knots.....captain tying knots...when anyone needs some knots tied they go to him...bullshit


Drinking out of cups. Being a [email protected]*ch. F***king dresses.


----------



## SouthernSun (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 Directional 8


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

that's an "ought" knot
ought not tie a rope that way


----------



## SouthernSun (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe this will help, looks like it to me?

Directional Figure 8 Loop | How to tie the Directional Figure 8 Loop | Climbing Knots


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool, I will give it a try with the directional figure 8 and see if I duplicate it.

Thanks all,
DanCan


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

*Kinda Like an 8*

I think the intent, if there was much, was a directional 8, just not completed correctly. An 8 would require another pass around the standing line before coming back down through the loop created. 

+ 1 for the Fixed truckers hitch.

Maybe it is a "Directional Overhand"... Wouldn't reccomend it.

Parker


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

PARKER said:


> I think the intent, if there was much, was a directional 8, just not completed correctly. An 8 would require another pass around the standing line before coming back down through the loop created.
> 
> + 1 for the Fixed truckers hitch.
> 
> ...


That's what it looks like to me. I saw that knot one time on a Saturn.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Note on the "Truckers Hitch" If you twist the bite 3 or 4 times before you tie it it will pop right out when you're done with it.


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Tying Knots works for Saturn????

Huffing glue and dropping could be their problem....


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

My first thought was a trucker's, but I just tied one and it is not the same as the picture. At least not the same as I learned to tie them, and not the same as the directional video earlier in the thread. Have to go with directional 8 also.


----------



## Mtroserider (May 11, 2011)

It's a Japanese Knot. You'll need a Japanese knife to untie it if it gets loaded. It's not an inline 8 and if wet and loaded will be impossible to untie.


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

PARKER said:


> Maybe it is a "Directional Overhand"... Wouldn't reccomend it.


 
Being mostly a climber and a bit of a knot dork....the directional overhand gets my vote.

Give it 1 more turn and get a directional figure 8 for a stronger knot.

josh


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Knot it*

Half Hitch or a "Trucker's Knot" 

It's how East Coaster's Tie the boats down to the racks. The land before cams.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Josh is right I think, give it another turn and it is what the fire service refers to a "in line figure 8 on a bite". But think the knot shown is overhand inline.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Wavester said:


> It's called a Trucker Hitch knot. Not sure why it would be on a bowline, but it's a great knot for securing stuff in the bed of your truck.
> Here's a tutorial on how to tie it...what did I win??
> Rafting Knots - Trucker's Hitch @ ABC-of-Rafting


The knot tying site is great - I particularly like the handcuff knot in the "rescue" section. Tried it out last night :grin:.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks like a Might Knot.

It Might work......or it Might knot.



[/cheese]

:grin:


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

It's a loop from a trucker's hitch but it was tied wrong. He grabbed the top part of the rope to make the loop instead of making it out of the tag end. When he cranked on the knot to secure the load it bites down and it's a bitch to get out... Flaco uses this knot to tie on his blowup doll.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Not a directional 8, I tied about a dozen of those last night and they don't look the same. This one is reversed from the directonal 8.

I'm beginning to think it was just some mistied something or the other.

But I'm having fun learning different knots.

DanCan


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

LSB said:


> It's a loop from a trucker's hitch but it was tied wrong. He grabbed the top part of the rope to make the loop instead of making it out of the tag end. When he cranked on the knot to secure the load it bites down and it's a bitch to get out... Flaco uses this knot to tie on his blowup doll.



Well, she damn sure can't tie it herself.


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

watermonkey said:


> The knot tying site is great - I particularly like the handcuff knot in the "rescue" section. Tried it out last night :grin:.


 
I know its hard to believe...but there are situations where we do actually use the handcuff knot for rescues. Plus its a fun one to use for "other" things....


josh


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

J. Thompson said:


> Being mostly a climber and a bit of a knot dork....the directional overhand gets my vote.
> 
> Give it 1 more turn and get a directional figure 8 for a stronger knot.
> 
> josh


Nope it's an appropriate directional 8. What you are calling a directional 8 is just an 8 on a bight. Maybe the naming of these knots leaves something to be desired but it's a correct directional 8. Here is a video detail the use and misuse of the directional 8. 

I'm not sure I would leave this knot on any line. 

Directional Figure 8 - YouTube


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

glenn said:


> Nope it's an appropriate directional 8. What you are calling a directional 8 is just an 8 on a bight. Maybe the naming of these knots leaves something to be desired but it's a correct directional 8. Here is a video detail the use and misuse of the directional 8.
> 
> I'm not sure I would leave this knot on any line.


Hmmm...yep that could be right...it's really tough for me to tell which strand goes where in the original photo.
I'm not sure I "called" anything a directional 8? I definantly know what an 8 on a bight is. If it was a directional overhand...1 more twist(for lack of a better term) would turn it into a directional 8.

The only problem i see with leaving it in the line is knowledge. The directional figure 8 is an advanced knot that works very well for it's intended purpose....pulling hard 1 way. It does not work well for other applications. 
If you are looking for a more multi-purpose knot to do basically the same thing tie the aforementioned figure 8 on a bight....it's alittle weaker when pulled along the axis of the rope...but you would have to generate ALOT of force to have it be a problem.
I prefer the multidirectional and strong "Alpine butterfly" AKA "Austrian grapevine" or just the "Butterfly". Look that one up it's a great knot for alot of different applications.

Also...earlier someone mentioned using the directional figure 8 in place of a prussic for a Zdrag. While this would work in some applications, it far from ideal. The benefit of using a prussic is that it can be moved, quickly and easily. That way if you need to reset your pull...further down the line... it can be done very quickly. With the directional 8 you'd have to retie it to reset it.

Cheers,

josh


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I think it's an old, archaic knot used for hoisting small arms, wine casks, etc aboard vessels of yore. Called the Dickenballs.


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a (single)bowline on a bight. AKA a directional 8. Number 1050 in the Ashley Book of Knots. The bowline on a bight most people know makes a double loop. I think this is the knot:
Bowline on a Bight | How to Tie a Bowline on a Bight | Boating Knots


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

oops make the Ashley Book of Knots 1058 find it here:
Read The Ashley Book Of Knots online/Preview - OPENISBN Projectownload Book Data


----------

